
MicroGems: five minute RubyGems with Gists - joshuacc
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2011/microgems-five-minute-rubygems/
======
wfarr
This removes discoverability of what could be useful (if small) gems. At the
very least, these could be made into full repos on GitHub with READMEs so
they're relatively easy to find between GitHub's own search and Google.

------
andrewvc
What a cool and elegant way of publishing a tiny gem!

However, I will say that I personally prefer to stay away from gems like this,
as they add indirection, and make projects confusing for new devs.

I would say that

    
    
      bang :calculate_score => :score
    

is clearly worse than

    
    
      def calculate_score!; update_attributes!(:score => calculate_score) end
    

Sure, it is longer, but any ruby / rails dev will understand it instantly, and
I'll take a few more chars for less indirection.

